
Show HN: A new routing algorithm - max93
http://maxng.me/nrt.html
======
brudgers
Curious if a description of the algorithm is available.

~~~
max93
Thank you for your comment. I am looking for a buyer so currently I may not
disclose the algorithm. But it is a new heuristic method to NP problem. I hope
it can make our shipping cheaper and faster.

